# Erstellen einer vektorisierten Grafik aus JPG-Dateien



## rela (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

für meinen Fußballverein benötige ich 2 vektorisierte JPG-BMP Dateien. Bei den Bilder handlet es sich um das Vereinslogo und das Logo einer caritativen Einrichtung, für die wir kostenlos Werbung machen wollen. Wie ist es mit einfachen Mitteln möglich, die Dateien zu vektorisieren oder was würde sowas kosten?

LG

rela


----------



## akrite (13. Dezember 2006)

...irgendwie erscheint mir diese Frage sehr vertraut ;-)  Du nimmst einfach Inkscape (kostenlos), Freehand oder Illustrator und zeichnest die beiden Bilder nach - automatisches tracen (nachzeichnen) ist meistens unsauberer. Zeitlicher Aufwand : je nach Geschicklichkeit und Komplexität der Vorlage bis zu einem Tag.


----------

